# World Moving



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

For a little over a week, I've been having this strange sensation in my perception of reality, (LOL). It feels like when I'm walking around, that the World or my Surroundings are what is doing the moving. It seems like I'm not actually moving, but that I'm on a treadmill, and everything else is moving. It's strange when I turn because it feels like I'm always facing the same direction, so the World is appearing to shift direction. And when I stop moving it's like everything comes to a halt and I kind of feel like I'm in a car that hits the breaks, and there's that little jerk of your body when coming to a stop. Anyone relate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

you remember that one episode of futurama when they figure out that their space craft doesnt move but actually moves the universe around it? bam!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Auldie said:


> you remember that one episode of futurama when they figure out that their space craft doesnt move but actually moves the universe around it? bam!


Oh God Auldo, am I trippin' in space?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I just want to add that this for me has been a positive symptom. I'm pretty sure it's part of reintegrating into a functional perspective/experience of reality. It's still happening and what I mean to say is that, well, I think this sensation is cool, it feels good.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Native said:


> For a little over a week, I've been having this strange sensation in my perception of reality, (LOL). It feels like when I'm walking around, that the World or my Surroundings are what is doing the moving. It seems like I'm not actually moving, but that I'm on a treadmill, and everything else is moving. It's strange when I turn because it feels like I'm always facing the same direction, so the World is appearing to shift direction. And when I stop moving it's like everything comes to a halt and I kind of feel like I'm in a car that hits the breaks, and there's that little jerk of your body when coming to a stop. Anyone relate?


Yes. I have had many problems with the world shifting around me. I'm now going to see a Neurologist who will retest my vestibular (balance) function which was abnormal many years ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Rebekah said:


> Yes. I have had many problems with the world shifting around me. I'm now going to see a Neurologist who will retest my vestibular (balance) function which was abnormal many years ago.


DP/DR totally reduced my Motor Skills functioning. Before DP I was pretty good at Sports, for example, but after DP I couldn't catch a baseball for shit. This World Moving thing reminds me of Tunnel Vision, which I haven't had until now, if that's what it is. Another thing I developed recently is Visual Snow. The VS isn't all that bad for me, it's only minor VS, though, that I have to concentrate on to even notice.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Native said:


> DP/DR totally reduced my Motor Skills functioning. Before DP I was pretty good at Sports, for example, but after DP I couldn't catch a baseball for shit. This World Moving thing reminds me of Tunnel Vision, which I haven't had until now, if that's what it is. Another thing I developed recently is Visual Snow. The VS isn't all that bad for me, it's only minor VS, though, that I have to concentrate on to even notice.


Is the VS like static or does it appear to move like rain or snow (pun not intended)?

Have you changed that amount of anticholinergic you are taking? (Or was that just in the hospital?)


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Native said:


> DP/DR totally reduced my Motor Skills functioning. Before DP I was pretty good at Sports, for example, but after DP I couldn't catch a baseball for shit. This World Moving thing reminds me of Tunnel Vision, which I haven't had until now, if that's what it is. Another thing I developed recently is Visual Snow. The VS isn't all that bad for me, it's only minor VS, though, that I have to concentrate on to even notice.


I used to be very good at serving a volleyball over the net, then lost the ability to connect with the ball. I loved sports and enjoyed winning, but haven't done much except run track, since it didn't cause the vertigo that I now have 24/7. The Neurologist will give me answers, I'm certain. Another week til the "once over" and I'll let people here know what I find out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Visual said:


> Is the VS like static or does it appear to move like rain or snow (pun not intended)?
> 
> Have you changed that amount of anticholinergic you are taking? (Or was that just in the hospital?)


The VS looks exactly like Snow. Not large flakes but very tiny snow. So small appearing that I had to stare into the air for up to 5 minutes to decide if it was really snowing or if I was just now noticing that I have VS.

And I'm still taking cogentin as prescribed.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Native said:


> The VS looks exactly like Snow. Not large flakes but very tiny snow. So small appearing that I had to stare into the air for up to 5 minutes to decide if it was really snowing or if I was just now noticing that I have VS.
> 
> And I'm still taking cogentin as prescribed.


I have VS so mild it isn't worth noticing. It is only in dim light on dark areas. It is random like static on a TV set with poor reception. When I take half of my normal dose of Sinemet for a while, I'll see more of this kind of 'snow'.

Recently tried Imipramine (weaker than Cogentin) and notice VS that moves - it looks like rain or snow that is falling (though it can be sideways or going up). Again it is very mild. When I was a kid I remember seeing this even more mild.

Of course this is different than your topic, "World Moving".

But since the dopamine/acetylcholine ratio is involved in my condition, and yours, this VS change may indicate small changes in your physiology and may 'related' to your changed sense of perception.


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

Native said:


> For a little over a week, I've been having this strange sensation in my perception of reality, (LOL). It feels like when I'm walking around, that the World or my Surroundings are what is doing the moving. It seems like I'm not actually moving, but that I'm on a treadmill, and everything else is moving. It's strange when I turn because it feels like I'm always facing the same direction, so the World is appearing to shift direction. And when I stop moving it's like everything comes to a halt and I kind of feel like I'm in a car that hits the breaks, and there's that little jerk of your body when coming to a stop. Anyone relate?


Hey man i've had/have this symptom. It's way worse after exercising. Angles of moving things seemed wrong as well. I believe that Keppra (anti-seizure med) has helped with this a bit as I don't noticed it as much. Still there though to some degree.


----------

